
Canon’s 5D Mark IV has built-in Wi-Fi and shoots 4K video - miyuru
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/8/25/12630176/canon-5d-mark-iv-announced-4k-wifi-price
======
ludwigschubert
The article doesn't really cover some of the more interesting yet obscure
sounding features regarding image quality, such as "Dual Pixel Raw" which
sounds like a proprietary image enhancement technique that I'd really like to
know more about:

[https://cl.ly/0g3Z3L2K3S03/Screen%20Shot%202016-08-25%20at%2...](https://cl.ly/0g3Z3L2K3S03/Screen%20Shot%202016-08-25%20at%201.58.24%20PM.png)

~~~
miyuru
there is some information about "Dual Pixel Raw" in the official page for mark
4

 _The Dual Pixel sensor’s pixels have a dual photodiode construction. This
sensor design means the sensor can receive an A and B signals from the subject
and to detect any phase differences between the two signals, allowing them to
attain focus as part of the Dual Pixel AF system. When capturing the image,
the sensor obtains the picture info from the combined A and B image signals.
This technology making both focusing and image shooting possible with the same
sensor.

During Dual Pixel RAW shooting, a single RAW file saves two images into the
file. One image consists of the A+B combined image data and the other only the
A image data. This means the Dual Pixel RAW files contains both the normal
image and also any parallax information, which can be measured and subject
distance information extrapolated. As Dual Pixel RAW images contain two images
they are therefore double the file size of normal RAW images._

[http://www.canon.co.uk/cameras/eos-5d-mark-iv/dual-pixel-
raw...](http://www.canon.co.uk/cameras/eos-5d-mark-iv/dual-pixel-raw/)

